

Show HN: My Weekend Project, in effort to a startup - abmateen
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.falx.icollage.main
Hi All HN's Readers,<p>I just want to announce , to show the Hacker community about my new weekend project , in effort to launch a startup, please find your precious time to review it<p>Thanks in advance.
Abdul Mateen.
FalxLabs.
Android Consulting.
======
abmateen
Please find your precious time to review it, your suggestions are greatly
appreciated.

Thanks

